# Bulk Apothecary FO sale



## Lynusann (Jul 16, 2015)

Just got an email saying that BA added 100 new FO's and they're doing an 18% off sale on all FO's. Just have to use the coupon code "fragrance18" 

I've seen enough of you call yourself FO HO's so figured someone might benefit from that


----------



## jblaney (Jul 16, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken, they get their fragrances from lebermuth.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

J, do you - or anyone else, if you have tried both - know what the diff is b/w their Sandalwood 2 and the regular one (apart from price)?  Also, how is their sandalwood, generally?  Oddly, despite their ubiquity on the net, there are not that many user reviews of BA FO's.  I haven't ordered from them b/c I read some bad customer service reviews early on, so would like to get some input before I do.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 16, 2015)

not_ally said:


> J, do you - or anyone else, if you have tried both - know what the diff is b/w their Sandalwood 2 and the regular one (apart from price)?  Also, how is their sandalwood, generally?  Oddly, despite their ubiquity on the net, there are not that many user reviews of BA FO's.  I haven't ordered from them b/c I read some bad customer service reviews early on, so would like to get some input before I do.



B, I just saw that email today. I have bought their EOs by the pound but never FOs. They never send any samples either. There are so few reviews to go by. But since I like their other products and haven't had any issues with my 3 orders so far, I'm thinking of trying them. May be we should team up and buy different FOs each and then compare notes. There aren't many soaping FOs on there. Let me know if you are up for it. Any others care to join?


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

K, the problem is that the only one that I am really interested in (unless someone has feedback on the Sandalwood 2 and it is a star) is the Sandalwood.  And I have so many sandalwoods, in big and sample sizes, 30+ probably.  Sigh.  I kind of don't want to add anymore unless I know it is something I will use.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 16, 2015)

not_ally said:


> J, do you - or anyone else, if you have tried both - know what the diff is b/w their Sandalwood 2 and the regular one (apart from price)?  Also, how is their sandalwood, generally?  Oddly, despite their ubiquity on the net, there are not that many user reviews of BA FO's.  I haven't ordered from them b/c I read some bad customer service reviews early on, so would like to get some input before I do.



not_ally, I can't speak to the sandalwood FO but I can speak to their customer service. I've done several orders with them and one of the times, I was REALLY pissed off about how it was handled. I made a huge order with them and I got an email that it had partially shipped. Apparently one of the FO's was sold out so that was the only part that wasn't shipped. I tried chatting with someone on their live chat and he was an absolute sod. So I called their 800# and the girl I spoke with wasn't particularly friendly either but she said instead of refunding my money they would just ship when it came in. 

Weeks went by and nothing shipped to me even though their site showed it in stock. I called again and was assured that they hadn't gotten it in yet but it would ship. More time went by and still nothing and I wasn't refunded either. I took to social media (twitter and FB) to complain about it and within an hour one of their managers emailed me. I explained all the conversations I had with their reps and I guess he went and spoke with that rep. That rep was pissed off so she called me and got curt with me on the phone. I do not believe this is appropriate for handling customers so I emailed the manager back and told him what had happened and my feelings about her calling me to express that she was angry that I complained about her to a manager. 

More emails back and forth with the manager and I was told I'd get a refund for the product but that they would still ship me out what I had initially ordered. I got a refund but no product. 

I have only had that one issue with BA in several orders, but it was a pretty miserable experience even given just the one issue. I do like their stuff and I have a ton of FO's from them, but I only order from them if I absolutely have to now.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

That is a crazy story, Lynn.  But pretty much consistent w/what I remember reading both in the past and more recently.  Ie; much of the time things are fine but when they are not they *really* are not.  Unfortunate that a few suppliers are like that w/r/t customer service - most are excellent, in my experience - especially if you like the products ....


----------



## kumudini (Jul 16, 2015)

Lynusann said:


> not_ally, I can't speak to the sandalwood FO but I can speak to their customer service.
> I do like their stuff and I have a ton of FO's from them, but I only order from them if I absolutely have to now.



That's a really bad experience. Hope it won't happen again to anyone.
Do you actually like their FOs? Do you have any favorites? TIA for your reply.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 16, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> That's a really bad experience. Hope it won't happen again to anyone.
> Do you actually like their FOs? Do you have any favorites? TIA for your reply.



It really is a shame that out of all the orders, the one bad experience was a really bad one. I suspect that generally experiences are good though.

As for my favorite FO's - Coconut Lime Verbena is spot on. I also love their Papaya. I have not found any papaya scents that stick EXCEPT theirs. I have a soap that's 6 months old and it's still strong. And their Dragon's Blood is great (keep in mind I HATE incense type smells but I really like this one). I combine their papaya and dragon's blood in one of my soaps and people love the combo.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 16, 2015)

Awesome, thank you. I was wanting to try the dragons blood and coconut lime verbena. I will go ahead and order those, may be along with some others. I'm thinking wisteria lilac,gardenia and cucumber mint.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 16, 2015)

Well I'm one of their bad reviewers from the 9 pages of negative they have on yelp.. of course yelp has those hidden unless you ask to see them. Not sure why.  My review was 2012 but I've tried them again as of last month and only one problem out of my 3 orders. 
I will still order from them on occasion until they give me reason again to stop. I like their natural fragrances so really hope they don't mess up again!


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 16, 2015)

jenneelk said:


> Well I'm one of their bad reviewers from the 9 pages of negative they have on yelp.. of course yelp has those hidden unless you ask to see them. Not sure why.  My review was 2012 but I've tried them again as of last month and only one problem out of my 3 orders.
> I will still order from them on occasion until they give me reason again to stop. I like their natural fragrances so really hope they don't mess up again!



I agree that I like their stuff and their prices are competitive with the other large retailers. Their FO's are great (but I didn't know they were from Lebermuth so that would probably explain it) so I'm not going to entirely boycott them, but I do limit my ordering....especially when it seems like everyone else has a ton of FO sales going on as of late.


----------



## Jstar (Jul 22, 2015)

I had a horrid experience with them as well..partial orders shipped, products displaying as 'in stock' and weren't..no warnings at all, no followups, no answers to emails, rude reps, the list goes on..I waited almost a month to 'really' complain...I never got a refund, but some FO's to make up for their 'out of stock' issues that arrived in a 'Budget' rental truck :shock:

The only thing I liked there was the Japanese Cherry Blossom FO.it sticks like nobody's biz in CP..but I'll never order from them again...but with some posts from other members here I have found other suppliers that also sell the Lebermuth FO's and will be ordering from them soon.


----------

